# Grinder sizes ????



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How about having a list of the major grinders people have along with height and depth of them

Height might include with mini hoper and or camera lens hood

If people are keen they could send a pic next to a machine or under a cupboard

Would this be useful for people when scouring eBay etc....

If people think this is a goer i could build into a with some photos

Yay or Nay ?


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Yay from me, would of snapped up the royal yesterday if I was more sure it would fit! Would just be my luck to buy a grinder I couldn't use!


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Sounds sensible. I'll sort you some pictures of mine


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Could this be expanded later to include Machines as well as tend to see that question quite often too? I know we could all get the specs from website etc but often this does not include the height including cups etc?

Not trying to make your life any more difficult, just a thought that maight save some questions later on.

John


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Excellent idea Martin! Especially if we can also include the optional hoppers and lens mods, e.t.c


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Sounds good to me, I'll chip in no problem


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Another bright idea Mrboots2u. Less white coat boffin this time and more practical, this one.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Another bright idea Mrboots2u. Less white coat boffin this time and more practical, this one.


The man is a geniu.... beacon of perspicasit... has good ideas...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Well off you all get measuring and taking photos


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great idea Boots.

I have used this link before when trying to work out what will fit under a cupboard.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Grindoff%20Results%202013.xls


----------



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

I'll post a pic of the Royal towards the end of next week.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I looked at that list after I'd bought the K10 off Cam. According to the info, a Compak K10 Conic has stepped adjustment


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just taken a load of pics of my RR and will upload them later


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Can measure the mythos - but rest assured it won't fit under your cupboards.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi Glenn,

remember reading a post were someone suggested showing your machine and grinder under kitchen cabinets to give a sense of space/size etc. If you can move it to were it should be, thanks.

This is mine

Isomac Alba - machine height = 43cm

Sage Pro Grinder - grinder height 39cm(including hopper)

Cabinet height = 45.5cm (I have full height cabinets so much less space underneath as seen- pain really)


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Do you want pictures on here or sent to you Bootsie.

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

on thread then ill collate into one big thing please


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

View attachment 13152


Worktop to bottom of cupboards = 450mm

Brewtus = 405mm

Zenith with hopper mod = 420mm.

Hopper mod is a plastic pipe reducer with a 52mm Chinese lens hood.

Ian


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

OK, here's a shed-load...










Brasilia RR45 (without hopper) next to a Gaggia Classic for a direct comparison.










Width approx 7"










Depth (with tray) approx 13"










Height (without hopper) approx 14" (with sink strainer which fits nicely, just under 15")










With hopper approx 22"










Under 18" cabinets.










Diagonally approx 10' away from wall (when shoved in a corner)










Next to cabinets with hopper in place.










Unobtrusive in our kitchen, I just pull it forwards when I want to use it.

I would prefer it next to the coffee machine but it's my partners kitchen and was quite happy when she said I could have it in there.. I keep my beans, scales etc. in the cupboard above and my Gaggia lives on the other side of the kitchen.










Is this OK for you Bootsy?


----------



## GNL (Apr 6, 2013)

the compak K10 pb fits like this into a space that is 17 inches high. no chance of getting a hopper on there but fine for a grind-per-shot-by-weight scenario!


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Cabinet 43.5cm









Anfim Super Best

H 34cm

W 15cm

D 26cm









Major

H 39cm

W 20cm

D 30cm


----------



## Baj1936 (Jan 8, 2010)

Quamar m80 grinder - noisy beast but a beautiful grind.


----------



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

Here is my new Mazzer Royal, courtesy of the excellent gman (thanks!)

I am going to be learning how best to use it for a while yet, but I can certainly already taste the difference in my cup!

















The dimensions are height 40cm by depth 30cm by width 22cm.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Love how big that grinder is relative to your machine (not that I can talk really)


----------



## Nyej (Mar 24, 2015)

The Beauty and the Beast!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Ceado e37 (non-'s' model) beside Expobar Leva DB (Brewtus IV)










Height: 270mm (without hopper)

" 460mm (with a standard hopper)

Width: 220mm

Depth: 250mm (without tray)

" 285mm (with tray)


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

A few weeks ago, I bought a S/H Mazzer SJ, in superb condition. It wasn't when I got it (from a greasy-spoon-cafe-gone-bust) but it is now, thoroughly cleaned and checked throughout and with new burrs, carefully fitted. More recently (just a week ago, in fact) I bought a QM Verona (new from BB). In the lead up to that, I considered the pro's and con's with the help of forum members, of the Verona, Profitec 700 and a couple more, on a thread called Decisions, decisions!, which proved extremely useful, and I'm certain I made the right choice for all the right reasons.

During that thread however, one or two contributors suggested that I ought to consider changing my grinder for something 'a couple of steps up' so as to have a balanced setup. Reading carefully through a 2013 grind-off summary of 16 different machines (http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Grindoff%20Results%202013.xls) thoughtfully posted by urban, the SJ appears to be up there with the best of them. Comments like consistency 'very even', grind 'fluffy' and a grind temp result of 31.8°C (pretty respectable - the lowest being 26, the highest, 42°). Its overall score was respectable too, gaining a total of 40 out of 53; the winner getting just 42, and four others tied in second place with 41. Ten others ranked behind the SJ with the lowest scoring 28. The SJ's only even slightly adverse comments were 'some clumping' and that '0.5g out of 18g missed the basket'... something linked more with operator skill I would have thought, than grinder design. All Mazzer models appear to use the same doser, and none of the others attracted that comment.

I keep looking at grinders costing upwards of seven or eight hundred quid and wondering what sort of benefit they might offer 'in the cup'. Obviously, at this level, it's a law of diminishing returns, but to what extent? Would I have to pay, say 50% over the odds to get an improvement of under 10%? And if so, in what way would improvements to the grind be noticed? I would be grateful if any members with experience of 'below SJ', SJ itself and 'above SJ' grinders would comment.

To put into perspective any upgrade spend I might have to make (which I certainly can't afford just at the mo), I paid a mere £155 for the SJ plus £15 for its new burrs and around £15 for the diesel to collect it from the West Midlands. £185 in total, and I have a grinder which I believe is now at the peak of condition in which it left the factory four years ago.

I think I'm happy with what I get 'in the cup', but as I'm really quite a noob to the upper echelons of coffee, I'm not sure I know how much better the cup could be - as far as quality of grind goes - anyway. Am I chasing rainbows?

To buy, or not to buy, that is the question!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

teejay41 said:


> A few weeks ago, I bought a S/H Mazzer SJ, in superb condition. It wasn't when I got it (from a greasy-spoon-cafe-gone-bust) but it is now, thoroughly cleaned and checked throughout and with new burrs, carefully fitted. More recently (just a week ago, in fact) I bought a QM Verona (new from BB). In the lead up to that, I considered the pro's and con's with the help of forum members, of the Verona, Profitec 700 and a couple more, on a thread called Decisions, decisions!, which proved extremely useful, and I'm certain I made the right choice for all the right reasons.
> 
> During that thread however, one or two contributors suggested that I ought to consider changing my grinder for something 'a couple of steps up' so as to have a balanced setup. Reading carefully through a 2013 grind-off summary of 16 different machines (http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Grindoff%20Results%202013.xls) thoughtfully posted by urban, the SJ appears to be up there with the best of them. Comments like consistency 'very even', grind 'fluffy' and a grind temp result of 31.8°C (pretty respectable - the lowest being 26, the highest, 42°). Its overall score was respectable too, gaining a total of 40 out of 53; the winner getting just 42, and four others tied in second place with 41. The SJ's only even slightly adverse comments were 'some clumping' and that '0.5g out of 18g missed the basket'... something linked more with operator skill I would have thought, than grinder design. All Mazzer models appear to use the same doser, and none of the others attracted that comment.
> 
> ...


The Quality of the grinder will have a dramatic influence of what ends up in the cup , if as you say you are happy with your results from the SJ stick with it , if you are asking will the quality/taste be noticeable with a more expensive grinder the answer is I'm afraid a big fat yes . I upgraded from an SJ to a Conical grinder (Kony) the retention is shocking but the difference in the cup using the same coffee is instantly noticeable .

upgrading your equipment can be obscene but IMO the Grinder will have the most quality/impact in the cup .


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Mazzer Super Jolly with a smaller hopper I had lying around. 510mm high from counter top. Just fits under!


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

My offering

Major with lens hood mod on left, SJ with lens hood in in middle, Gaggia classic to right.

Dimensions as follows:

Major total height to top of lens hood 43cm. Depth inc tray 45cm, excluding tray 29 cm. Max width inc tray 24cm, excluding tray 22cm

SJ total height to top of lens hood 41cm. Depth inc tray 42 cm, excluding tray 26cm. Max width inc tray 24cm, excluding tray 20 cm

Russ


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

What dia is the lens hood on the major?

thinking of trying out mine as a single doser


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

58


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Orangertange

Its 58mm same as the SJ's ( http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271395562751?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT 3 quid delivered) difference is it fits on outside of the SJ and supposed to go inside on the Major but kept falling off for me. I made a cylinder out of an aerosol lid with the top cut off and split down the side, then taped it together to get the perfect diameter to fit inside the dosing chamber (see photo) This protrudes up from dosing chamber and the lens hood fits onto this, its just thin enough to allow the tamper to still be used to stop popcorning. Works great for single dosing IMO.

Russ


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I use the strainer from our lasses sink to stop 'popcorning'. The rubber flange (great word, flange.. sounds rude







) fits nicely in the mouth of the grinder and keeps the muck out.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice flange


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

seen a few major's about with service & new burrs for about £220 but very tatty, is it possible to strip down & paint, or to tricky,


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you see a major for £220 I'd take they're arm off. R u sure it's not a SJ?

Please post details


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

gumtree posted 9 days ago might still be up,hertfordshire £220 ono


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Setup showing under-cupboard clearance.

Mazzer SJ (with lens hood and anti-popcorn spare tamper) and QM Verona shown here along with other bits and pieces. The height to the bottom of the edging which obscures the under-cupboard fluorescents (I'm sure it has a proper name) is 485mm. Not enough room to fill the Verona's tank from jug or bottle but I've come up with a solution which I'll post when I have photos. I chose the camera angle to be on a level with the edging to show the clearance as best I could.

The little stainless pots near the scales on the left are from Poundland in packs of 6. The shallow ones (as seen inverted on the scales' platform) are exactly the right height to support a naked portafilter fitted with 14g double, or 18g VST basket. I use one when weighing an in-basket grind with the basket already in the PF. Modified tamping click-mat is also near the scales. See http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23987-Espro-Tamper&p=302445#post302445 for mod details. Small scales (resolution .01g) are under the shot glass below the group. Two 58mm Motta tampers; one flat, one convex with S/S tamp stand just behind them. I always use a milk thermometer as the jug get too hot for my fingers well before it reaches target temp. Spare PFs and knick-knacks - cleaning stuff, WDT dissecting needle etc. - to the right of the Verona, naked knockout to the left of the pic.

Alongside the SJ are an industrial-power blender and a single-auger slow juicer. Nothing to do with coffee but it's where they live. Breadbin and toaster on the left (along with a vented bag of Rave Sig.) microwave on the right.

Tony.









View attachment 14098


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Looking good. Love the Verona


----------

